

How A Man With No Business Background “Lucked” into a $25 Mil/Yr Company  - anderzole
http://mixergy.com/shai-reshef/

======
mixergyNOTES
That was a decent story, wasn't luck though.

<http://mixergynotes.com/shai-reshef-university-people/>

